# Interesting Questions



## heyheyitschrish (Jan 17, 2014)

For any of you considering divorce or separation...

1. Have you ever felt like you just were not "compatible", for instance your spouse does everything right, good homemaker or provider, good mother and father, and good wife/husband duties but you just do not "feel in love"?

2. For any of you who were married very young or married your first love...Do you ever resent your partner for "making you miss out on your youth" (or potentially better partners)? Is there anything that they could of done differently to make you not resent them for that or is it all in your mindset towards the relationship and life?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

1. We weren't compatible, and while we tried to make it work for a very long time, it didn't. 

2. It would be silly to resent them, because I decided to stay until I could no longer do so. I do regret spending all those unhappy years with her, but it wasn't her fault that I stayed. It was mine, and I just wish I'd seen the hopelessness more clearly, sooner.


----------



## heyheyitschrish (Jan 17, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> 1. We weren't compatible, and while we tried to make it work for a very long time, it didn't.
> 
> 2. It would be silly to resent them, because I decided to stay until I could no longer do so. I do regret spending all those unhappy years with her, but it wasn't her fault that I stayed. It was mine, and I just wish I'd seen the hopelessness more clearly, sooner.


When you tried to make it work, what was unhappy about it for you? Was it things that could be changed but they just didn't change or simply the fact that you two were not meant to be?


----------



## CafeRed (Mar 26, 2012)

What are your expectations of love? I feel that love is a choice that you put into action, so the meaning of the term "feel love" is difficult to grasp.

And as far as resenting a spouse for marrying young - I'm not sure if that's completely fair. I do know that marriage is hard, but divorce is devastating. I would always encourage counseling to try to work through the doubts and emotions that may be taking place - marriage is worth the work.


----------



## heyheyitschrish (Jan 17, 2014)

I used to think it was all about "The One" but now I am starting to think differently.


----------

